# 10140 vs 10160



## kbarron (Oct 1, 2009)

Pt comes in painful toe. Evaluation shows hematoma under lt great toe. Attempte to I&D, discontinued d/t to pt discomfort. Then proceeded to insert needle under skin and a moderate amount of clear to bloody discharge obtained. I am thinking that 10140 should be used. Thanks in advance...


----------



## jharrell (Oct 1, 2009)

If all the documentation is there for the 10160, I would use that. The 10140 was not done and instead the 10160 was done.

Jessica Harrell, CPC


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 1, 2009)

Since you mentioned *needle insertion* and an amount of clear bloody discharge was obtained, I would report 10160...

10160=The physician cleanses the skin above the subcutaneous fluid deposit. A large needle attached to a syringe is guided into the fluid deposit and aspirated with the syringe. A pressure dressing may be applied over the site of the procedure.

10140 requires an *incision*...

An incision is made with a scalpel and fluid is drained. Any blood clots are removed with a hemostat. Gauze packing or a cannula may be utilized to facilitate further drainage if fluids continue to enter the site. A pressure dressing usually is applied over the site. The incision may be closed, or left open to heal secondarily.


----------

